# [ATI] après avoir suivi la doc...tjs des problèmes! (résolu)

## kwenspc

Je commence à être habitué aux drivers ATI seulement là ils me jouent un tour qui me fait tourner en rond  :Confused: 

suite à un mp à El_Goretto j'ai mis à jour ma machine:

xorg-6.8.2-r6

ati-drivers-8.18.8-r1

ati-drivers-extra-8.18.8

et opengl-update-3.0.0

(mon noyau : 2.6.13-r5)

bref jusque là aucun problème. seulement voilà les messages d'erreurs que j'ai :

le dmesg :

```

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.18.8 [Oct 25 2005] on minor 0

mtrr: type mismatch for d8000000,8000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 3640 using kernel context 0

```

le log de xorg:

```

...

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

...

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

...

```

j'ai donc suivi la doc fourni par le topic de El_Goretto (http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html) au sujet de l'erreur "xf86_ENODEV"

j'ai eu beau tout vérifier je suis ok sur toute la ligne   :Confused: 

voici mon lsmod :

```

fglrx                 258272  0 

...

intel_agp              20636  1 

agpgart                30288  2 fglrx,intel_agp

...

```

et enfin la partie configuration de xorg de ma carte :

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter connector 0"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    #Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "(null)"

    Option "HSync2"                     "30 - 107" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "48" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    #Option "NoTV"                       "yes"       

    Option "TVFormat"                   "PAL-N"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-D"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x06419064" 

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x06419064" 

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000800" 

    Option "CapabilitiesEx"             "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "yes"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "4"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "1" #"0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4e48

     

    Screen 0

EndSection

```

j'ai beau je ne comprends rien  :Sad:   (en fait c'est surtout cette erreur "mtrr" dans le dmesg qui m'intrigue beaucoup...)

[edit]

Voici ce que me donne un cat /proc/mtrr

```

$  cat /proc/mtrr

reg00: base=0x00000000 (   0MB), size=984064MB: write-back, count=1

reg01: base=0x40000000 (1024MB), size=983552MB: write-back, count=1

```

est ce que ça vous semble normal? j'ai 1.5 Go de mémoire... et là il a l'air de m'en compter qu'1Go   :Confused: 

[/edit]

[edit2]

j'ai une erreur un peu plus précise dans dmesg :

(je précise que je n'ai RIEN changé   :Shocked:  )

```

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1413 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.18.8 [Oct 25 2005] on minor 0

mtrr: type mismatch for d8000000,8000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

[fglrx] Kernel AGP support doesn't provide agplock functionality.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f004a1b (hardware caps of chipset)

mtrr: type mismatch for c0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining

[fglrx:firegl_unlock] *ERROR* Process 10816 using kernel context 0

```

et voilà poir le log de xorg :

```

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_EINVAL"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

```

faut savoir... ou c'est EINVAL ou c'est ENODEV!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

[/edit2]

----------

## arabis

La dernière version des drivers d'ATI est 8.19.10.

Moi je ferais un emerge --sync

je ferais ensuite une compilation du nouveau noyau 2.6.14-r2 en n'oubliant pas entre autres le support pour le MTRR, et en désactivant le DRI.

ET enfin j'émergerais les ati-drivers et les ati-drivers-extra version 8.19.10.

----------

## kwenspc

eh bien j'ai déjà fait ça justement  :Sad:   (et ça n'a rien donné...mêmes erreurs en fait)

je suis revenue aux versions que j'ai indiqué car pour El_Goretto ça fonctionne (il a la même carte que moi)

----------

## El_Goretto

Je peux même ajouter qu'avec le noyau gentoo 2.6.14-r2 et les drivers 8.19, ca marche aussi chez moi (pas encore testé TCE, mais bon).

Détails: j'ai ajouté de la RAM hier, ça me fait 2x512 + 256 (pas loin de tes specs à toi), mais j'ai peut être une idée, car j'ai activé le support mémoire High Memory dans mon 2.6.14 flambant neuf:

```
               High Memory Support (4GB)  --->                                             

               Memory model (Flat Memory)  --->                                             

           [*] Allocate 3rd-level pagetables from highmem                                  

           [ ] Math emulation                                                               

           [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support   
```

La subtilité est peut être le Allocate 3rd-level pagetables from highmem, qui n'était pas obligatoire, mais que bon, j'ai tenté d'après la description (même si je n'ai pas tout saisi).

Le coup du 1Go de RAM detecté, t'aurais pâs un noyau avec un patch 1Go lowmem activé?

----------

## kwenspc

euh non non j'ai le noyau normal non patché lowmem. je vais tenté l'option là... je vous redis ça 

je re (oui parce que là c'est sûr et certain c'est un problème de mtrr qui bloque le module fglrx!)

[edit]

OUIN

j'ai vérifier ma confi noyau : j'ai bien l'option en question.

je fais quoi maintenant? je tappe sur quoi? 

El_Goretto : tu peus me sortir un cat /proc/mtrr de chez toi?

[/edit

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour mettre le noyau une fois pour toute hors du coup, je peux te filer mon .config, tu fais un colordiff dessus avec le tiens, et au moins ca sera fait.

Après, ça restera plus que xorg.conf.

NB: loin de moi l'idée de vouloir jouer les fouilles-m...des, mais c'est pas toi qui as eu cp et mv "cassés" par on ne sait quelle opération commando krosoftienne?  :Smile:  Bon, ok, c'était un flag ACL, mais j'ai pas cette fonctionnalité d'activée. Tu l'avais avant que ça merdouille avec fglrx?

--

edit: 

Ta-ta-tssinnn (roulements de tambours), me voilà vétéran... Ouch.

[/mode larmichette on]

Bon, alors je tiens à remercier mon papa, et ma maman, et ATI sans qui tout çà n'aurait pas été possible, et aussi le codeur de phpBB...

[/mode larmichette off]

----------

## arabis

As-tu essayé "eselect"?

```
# eselect opengl set ati
```

Peut être que ça peut faire une différence vu que ces drivers sont très récents.

----------

## kwenspc

arabis : oui je l'ai fait. plusieurs fois même.

El_Goretto : t'inquièt' ça n'a rien à voir ce ptit problème que j'ai eu. ati merdait déjà avant   :Very Happy: 

Bon c'est presque SUR et certain qu'il ya un BEAU bug dans les noyau > 2.6.12 eh ouais.

http://lkml.org/lkml/2005/9/28/323   (c'est très clair!)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-389666-highlight-vesafb+unrecognized+mtrr+2.html

on est tout un tas à avoir le problème...

au fait j'ai un pentium 4 HT (prescott)  

(je sais je cumule...)

----------

## El_Goretto

Waw, ok, pas de bol sur ce coup.

Sinon, même en désactivant le support HT (qui sert à rien de toute façon), t'as le problème de MTRR? C'est inhérant à la puce P4?

----------

## kwenspc

ok j'essais de  suite je vous tiens au courant!

----------

## kwenspc

Bon ça déconne. truc marrant : j'ai pas tilté mais si c'est un bug qui affecte les kernel > 2.6.12... suffit que je redescende sur un 2.6.12  :Neutral: 

ah la la... je suis crevé moua

----------

## kwenspc

mouarf le bug est aussi dans les 2.6.12!    :Twisted Evil: 

je fais quoi là?

je reviens à un kernel 1.4.5? sans déconner... ils foutent QUOI les devs! c'est un bug qui est là depuis des mois et ils ont toujours rien modifié, encore ce serait un bug sur un pôvre cpu inconnu mais là...un pentium 4 prescott. 

snifff

(je vais tenter de downgrader en 2.6.9)

----------

## kwenspc

Ok now ça rox 

je suis passé en vanilla-2.6.11.11 et ça rox sa mémé cowboy   :Very Happy: 

El_Goretto : stick moi ça dans ton topic!  encore une réussite de la SavAge Team  :Laughing: 

merci à vous tous qui m'avez soutenu merci merci! (clap clap!)

----------

## El_Goretto

Chef oui chef !!  :Smile: 

Le SAVAGE HQ a été mis à jour  :Exclamation: 

Ben bravo à toi, t'as fait le boulot tout seul  :Wink: 

----------

## Pixys

Euh juste une question, j'ai exactement le même problème car même config   :Smile:  évidemment; donc je voulais savoir si vous aviez signalé le bug et si ya moyen de savoir si il a été corrigé.

merci!

excellent boulot, je n'ai pas eu la patience d'en faire autant, bravo.

----------

## kwenspc

De ce que je sais, il y a bien eu un patch d'édité mais a priori dans les gentoo-sources (pourtant sur-patchés) le problème persiste dans les 2.6.12, .13 et .14. je n'ai pas eu le courage de tester les 2.6.15 (encore ~x86 d'ailleurs).

Peut-être cela sera-t-il corrigé dans cette dernière version. on verra bien. en tout cas pour ma part tout fonctionne parfaitement sous le 2.6.11 et je suis donc pas prêt d'en change.

----------

## kwenspc

Bon je confirme, les noyau 2.6.15 et superieurs corrigent ce problème de mtrr. voilà voilà 

j'en ai profiter pour passer à la version 8.22.5 des ati-drivers et de me mettre en 1600x1200 à 90hz. c'est cool   :Cool: 

----------

